# FTA noob, need some direction



## seltech (Feb 5, 2008)

A buddy of mine is really considering FTA and we've found some nice kits, but my question is do we want to make sure the equipment is capable of seeing c-band sats as well as Ku-band? after looking here http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html seems like most of the HD i've seen in FTA is in c-band. If so what would be the best lnb combo to use for this also. Or am I looking at it wrong, since i've noticed alot of FTA kits are Ku only, i've only seen a couple of c-band lnbs.

pretty much jsut want to make sure once this is setup we can see everything FTA from all visible sats, that is the goal. I also have'nt seen much HD wise on FTA but what i have found seems to all be on C-band sats, so I wanted to ask the question before telling my friend to go for it. Thanks guys


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Most (all?) of the FTA receivers that handle HD can see C-band with the right LNB. The real trick is to get a C-band dish and something that can drive it, assuming that you want to look at more than one satellite.

Search around for C/Ku combo LNBs and dealer packages. I've seen some out there. Or you can see if you've got a local satellite dealer who can help you out.


----------

